# laich im teich aber kein froschlaich



## kleinmolli70 (6. Apr. 2008)

habe heute morgen in meinem teich laich endeckt 
keine klumpen wie bei froschlaich sonder 
lange schwarz gepunktete bindfäden die sich um pflanzen gewickelt haben 
was ist das für laich ??? bitte um antworten ....

habe versucht bilder davon zu machen aber ist leider nichts zu erkennen .
also ratet mal und last mich wissen was ich für babys bekomme


----------



## chromis (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: laich im teich aber kein froschlaich*

Hi,

__ Kröten produzieren solche Laichschnüre.


----------



## Inken (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: laich im teich aber kein froschlaich*

Hallo Kleinmolli! 

Schau doch mal hier: [WIKI]laich[/WIKI]

Ich glaube auch, ihr erwartet __ Kröten!


----------



## kleinmolli70 (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: laich im teich aber kein froschlaich*

ja danke , hmm schade hatte die hoffnung auf __ molche oder so , aber egal 
schön wie sich leben entwickelt ,.
danke euch


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: laich im teich aber kein froschlaich*

Hallo Kleinmolli,

__ Kröten sind auch was Feines. Lassen sich viel besser beobachten als die Molchbabys. Eigentlich fast das ganze Jahr über (außer in der Winterruhe natürlich). Und wenn sie dann Beinchen entwickeln, sind sie total süß. Und wenn sie dann größer werden - achte mal drauf, sie haben wunderschöne Augen. Und sie sind nützlich. Ich mag sie! 

__ Molche sind auch nett, aber für Deinen Zwerg sind die Kröten interessanter.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: laich im teich aber kein froschlaich*

hallo und danke christine 
ja der kleine ist sehr neugierig und vom wasser regelrecht angezogen ...
ganz die mama  
und ich finde es auch schön wenn er mit tieren aufwächst , hund papageien __ kröten und fische  mal sehen was noch kommt .


----------

